# Coolest scrap need ideas



## APBcustoms (Mar 23, 2014)

So I have had all these scrap guitar bodies for a long time and idk what to do with them any ideas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 23, 2014)

Ha my idea is cut them up. May not be same idea as a guitar builder. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bald9eagle (Mar 23, 2014)

Buy some cheap parts or pull some off somewhere else and I bet you could make some really cool wall art that someone would be willing to buy off ebay. Might even be able to make a cool table by using them as legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 23, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Ha my idea is cut them up. May not be same idea as a guitar builder. Lol


 Let my stop you right there and say that these will not be pen blanks haha or other pieces like that I want to utilize the guitars some how so far I've made a hat rack and I am turning the hollow body into a wall mount lamp


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 23, 2014)

bald9eagle said:


> Buy some cheap parts or pull some off somewhere else and I bet you could make some really cool wall art that someone would be willing to buy off ebay. Might even be able to make a cool table by using them as legs.


Hmmm table won't work because it's not flat but wall art could be cool


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh and no they can't be made into guitars by law I can't do that


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 23, 2014)

Ohh I read your post wrong table legs arnt a bad idea


----------



## bald9eagle (Mar 23, 2014)

Well at first I thought about using the bookmatched pieces as the ends on a coffee table with a contrasting wood in the middle....set on a metal frame. Cut the pickup and otherparts in half if need be to complete the look.

The other thought was to make a table top by "jigsawing" the pieces into a trimmed out piece and the using an epoxy to fill out the voids


----------



## bald9eagle (Mar 23, 2014)

Kind of a "steampunk" look.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 23, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Let my stop you right there and say that these will not be pen blanks haha or other pieces like that I want to utilize the guitars some how so far I've made a hat rack and I am turning the hollow body into a wall mount lamp


Ha I knew that was coming and I don't blame you bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 23, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Oh and no they can't be made into guitars *by law I can't do that*



Ummmm....for the under-educated here(okay, me)....please tell why?


Scott (I don't like da law) B

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 23, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Ummmm....for the under-educated here(okay, me)....please tell why?
> 
> 
> Scott (I don't like da law) B



Because they're from a guitar factory not made by me so for me to make a guitar from there body would be considered illegal and that's why the place where the neck bolts in is cut out


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 23, 2014)

bald9eagle said:


> Well at first I thought about using the bookmatched pieces as the ends on a coffee table with a contrasting wood in the middle....set on a metal frame. Cut the pickup and otherparts in half if need be to complete the look.
> The other thought was to make a table top by "jigsawing" the pieces into a trimmed out piece and the using an epoxy to fill out the voids



Not a bad idea I was thinking about using the two green halves and making a pool cue rack and using those as sides for it and the hollow one is currently being made into a wall mount lamp. I also made this hat rack a while back off of one of them


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 23, 2014)

That quilted one would make a nice bar stool seat. Serve up some good old TX. chilly and you might find there are still a few notes left in that piece.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bald9eagle (Mar 23, 2014)

I keep thinking about the table top thing. So take a backer, 1/4" stuff maybe. Get a cool backdrop of some kind. If you have never seen brown bagging it is where you use brown paper (like you get at Lowes for painting) and wall paper glue and create a suede look. Do that on your 1/4" (Maybe thicker for the weight!) backer. Now frame out the backer so that it is maybe 2" deep (just to cover the thickness of the bodies). Router it to take glass. Take one of the half pieces and fasten it to an edge somewhere. Take another body and cut it so that you have flats to the frame and the curves of the bodies sort of interlock. Make a frame of angle iron and set the top on it. If you don't make it a table you could make it one big honking piece of wall art.

I mean this is just me thinking. Anyone with quality skills could make a killer piece using those things.


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 23, 2014)

bald9eagle said:


> I keep thinking about the table top thing. So take a backer, 1/4" stuff maybe. Get a cool backdrop of some kind. If you have never seen brown bagging it is where you use brown paper (like you get at Lowes for painting) and wall paper glue and create a suede look. Do that on your 1/4" (Maybe thicker for the weight!) backer. Now frame out the backer so that it is maybe 2" deep (just to cover the thickness of the bodies). Router it to take glass. Take one of the half pieces and fasten it to an edge somewhere. Take another body and cut it so that you have flats to the frame and the curves of the bodies sort of interlock. Make a frame of angle iron and set the top on it. If you don't make it a table you could make it one big honking piece of wall art.
> 
> I mean this is just me thinking. Anyone with quality skills could make a killer piece using those things.



Yeah I'm definately a amateur when it comes to anything but turning. So that's a bit out of my capabilities


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 23, 2014)

Seriously Austin, it would make a eye catching bar stool if you could come up with 4 legs that looked like guitar necks.


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 23, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> Seriously Austin, it would make a eye catching bar stool if you could come up with 4 legs that looked like guitar necks.



I have a bunch of guitar parts man I probably could gather up some necks


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 23, 2014)

PRS parts... darn you. They always have beautiful wood. One of my 2 favorite guitars is a custom 24. The other is a 1936 Gibson L-7. I hope to never get rid of either one.


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 23, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> PRS parts... darn you. They always have beautiful wood. One of my 2 favorite guitars is a custom 24. The other is a 1936 Gibson L-7. I hope to never get rid of either one.



Yeah if only I could afford a guitar lol


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 24, 2014)

Clock insert for a fantastic wall clock 
Split in half top to bottom and mounted on the sides of a CD / media rack
Split in half top to bottom and mounted on 90 degree "Bookends" and used as Mantle art


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 24, 2014)

That clock idea is a fantastic one I am definately doing that!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jdaschel (Apr 22, 2014)

You can easily turn the top solid one into a millenium falcon.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2014)

The ones cut in half would look cool if you could make them into bookends. Or....
Gun racks. 
Corbels.
Wall clock.
Picture frame.


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 23, 2014)

When I thought of table I saw a shadow box style guitar parts arranged inside then a piece of glass over the top. The neck for legs idea would work with it and you could make the sides look like fret boards. 

Wall art would be very cool out of even halves of them and the clock idea was great.


----------

